# Sage 2nd cup under extracted



## Lazyade (Dec 24, 2019)

Hi, I've got the Sage Dual Boiler with a Sage grinder, it makes great coffee and I can normally extract over 30 seconds. But not on the 2nd cup! What's the trick if you're making a few cups to stop subsequent cups bring over pressure and taking ages to pour? I normally use fresh beans in the non-dual wall filter.

Also, when using the single dose this always under extracted and take 30 secs + to pour.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Not sure what retention is like on the SGP but you could have some stale grounds (or half ground beans if using a loaded hopper) from your previous brew speeding up the first coffee. Try purging a couple of grams before grinding for the first cup.


----------



## Squidgyblack (Nov 18, 2019)

SGP retains around 5g+ if I remember correctly. I used to set my single dose to around 6g and bin it before each shot, and then just use the double as my normal shot.


----------



## Dodds25 (Dec 19, 2019)

@Squidgyblack how can you tell? I'm not sure if / how much I should be purging...


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

What dose of grinds are you using ? Weighing in or using the hopper?

I'd also suggest flushing the machine for say 4 secs before making the first shot. Sometime less is ok but 4secs gets rid of any air internally.

I wouldn't expect stale grounds from overnight to have any effect at all. Few days left standing maybe.

John

-


----------



## Patsy (Mar 6, 2016)

Do you dry your portafilter basket? Maybe it's Wet after the first shot and affecting the others

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazyade (Dec 24, 2019)

Patsy said:


> Do you dry your portafilter basket? Maybe it's Wet after the first shot and affecting the others
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


 Hi, ash that might be the problem, I have not been drying the basket.

Thanks for the other comments (about residue in the grinder) but I don't think it's that as the first cup is fine, the problem is when I immediately want to brew a second system goes ell over 9 bar and comes out at a trickle. As above, maybe I need to dry the basket before dispensing new grinds.


----------

